# On fire



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 1, 2014)

Got frustrated with a call I'm working in, so spun these up to get my mind straight. These should look nice when they're done. These came from @Kevin a few months back.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## jbowers (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice! I really want to try some fbe soon


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 1, 2014)

those are frickin awesome jon that duck is wild great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2014)

NICE calls- the big guy has some nice wood!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 2, 2014)

Got a few more coats of tru oil on the insert left to do, and gotta glue the pot call up, but it's mostly done. Very happy with the way they've turned out.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome Jonathan. Are those colors accurate? I have never seen any of my FBE do that - has it been stabilized and if so please explain how you finished them - they are off the charts if the colors are an accurate representation or even close.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 2, 2014)

I got them stabilized (Mel) and used several coats of tru-oil. The duck call and striker top are crosscut. It was really intense color, way more than what I was expecting, even though the blanks you sent me were freaking gorgeous. 

I took these with my phone, and did slightly edit them... but the colors are as close as I could get them. Mainly all I did was sharpen them. You can see the pictures I initially posted, which were unedited. The color is still awesome, but my phone kind of washed them out a bit (particularly on the pot call).


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 2, 2014)

Call the fire department, Jonathan has intense flame in his shop. :cool2:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2014)

Great job ... they look like they are award-winning. BUT (and this is the nit-picky arsehole in me that has never even made a call myself) imagine how much much better a brass or even turquoise ring would have looked here . . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, I can see that, and I appreciate the critique. I just don't care for metal on them... Not sure why. Just never been in to metal bands even when customers ask. Every duck call I've made that has had a band has had a desert ironwood band on it, I guess you could call it my 'thing'. Perhaps that's not a good thing, but as several people have told me, if you see a desert ironwood band, chances are it's one of my calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yeah, I can see that, and I appreciate the critique. I just don't care for metal on them... ...



+1 I am the same. I don't care for any kind of alloy on them either. I suggested it because as much as I dislike them, IMO anything would look better than a wood that clashes like that one does. But it's just my opinion. It was free and worth less than that.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful calls with some intense flame ! The thread title had me thinking more along this line .........some fires burning here in NorCal 



 



Two burning in close proximity .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, I've gotten some FBE from Mel before and that red just pops like crazy.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2014)

@Kevin I had my wife give me some input on the band, and she agreed with you. Laughed at me because I am red/green colorblind and have issues with some colors. I turned that band off and tried serving different. Will try and finish it tonight. She seems to think it made a huge difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 6, 2014)

Georgeous calls! DIW comes in all colors, some almost black, which might work better with those calls...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a piece that's almost black. Hadn't thought about that. If this other idea doesn't work, I'll try that.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok. Crosscut paduk band. Like this one better?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Kevin (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

